# amazing Smallie!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

:B

I saw this on Facebook and thought I would share


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think they should be called a smallie when they get that big, maybe something more fitting like.....Goliath smallmouth or something, that fish is a monster


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Did he catch it in the Greenville Creek?


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

On a Zulu. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Any info on that beast?


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

That's gotta be a Great Lakes SM


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

@ queticomike if that was outa the Greenville creek the water level dropped about 6 inches when he pulled her out!! Lol that fish would b a true trophy outa the Greenville creek!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang that was a beast I have caught lots of big Erie smallmouth but never that big wow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaybird, that would be a trophy from and body of water. And don't make fun of my creek. If not for GC Stillwater would be a dry bed. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea I knw Brit in from Gettysburg so I know that creek very well n it is a great smallie creek I love it mayb we can get together this spring get into the smallies! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

WOW..almost looks weird?? if a small mouth can be morbidly obese its that fatty! LOL


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Nubes said:


> WOW..almost looks weird?? if a small mouth can be morbidly obese its that fatty! LOL


If she came from a southern Ohio wal-mart!
I know, I'm going to hell for that one.....maybe not.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Jaybird_123 said:


> @ queticomike if that was outa the Greenville creek the water level dropped about 6 inches when he pulled her out!! Lol that fish would b a true trophy outa the Greenville creek!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've haven't fished the creek in years, a nice a little creek to fish when the rivers are muddy, the creek clears up first. The size of the fish are smaller, but at least you are fishing. 17 or 18 inches is probably my PB out of there. Yep that fish would be a trophy anywhere in my book!


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

I caught a 7lb.2 oz. smallie from Erie 3 years ago,she looked almost deformed.Small regular sized head but body was hugh.weighed her then let her go she was so full of eggs she was about to pop.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaybird, where do they hide in winter in the creek? I have not seen a bass since October in this normal spots


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well brit that's a good question I think it's not where their hiding but wat day they wanna bite they get lockjaw lol I haven't had any luck since dec. unless I was crappie or ice fishing wish I knew the secret winter spot but ??????? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

personally i find creek fishing the best for smallies especially if your willing to walk miles and miles up and down a stream you can find some un pressured spots with trophies like this i found a 12+ deep hole in a creek holding 20+inch smallies and 15inch crappie. I grew up on creeks and i know what giants can be found..


----------

